# Lexus XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*New Lexus Equipped with XM Tunes & Traffic*

Luxury automaker Lexus has equipped and made available its first vehicle - the new Lexus LS series - with factory-installed XM Satellite Radio and XM NavTraffic. 
The Lexus LS 460 L (the long wheel-base model) will be arriving at dealerships factory-equipped with the satellite company's radio receivers and its real-time traffic information system as standard features on the new vehicle. Factory-installed XM radio is also available in the 2007 LS 460, which includes the service in its navigation packages.

XM NavTraffic is the vehicle's first real-time traffic information service. NavTraffic is currently available in 44 U.S. markets delivering alerts on traffic delays, detours and road closings. Every Lexus LS equipped with XM NavTraffic and satellite radio also comes standard with a three-month complimentary subscription to both services, the company said.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

